# Do you miss your SO when they are away?



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H has gone camping for the weekend and I am like a big sook, I miss him desperately. After 3 years together I would have thought I would have been over this part.

Is this normal? Or am I much softer than I knew?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

It's normally me that's "away", but yes... I do miss Mrs. Gus when we're apart.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

3 years you guys are newlyweds!! My daughter and her BF are like that inseparable can't go to the store alone practically lol.

Wait 20 years, with 4 kids, both 50hr/wk careers, and travel and then get back to me. 

I'm miss my wife often and she misses me, but we are so busy all the time. We blink and the day is over.

Currently we are living apart.........I only see the family 2 weeks out of the month. While it's hard I'm so busy the time flies bye!! Currently I'm working 60hrs week and she isn't far behind.

Hopefully this continues to pay off and we can retire at 51-55 like we have planned!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol we have 5 kids between us, he works 50 plus hours a week (I am pretty much retired at 47 as I can afford to be). Life is crazy, busy here so yeah I know how that feels.

TBH I would hate your situation ohgeesh, it is common here in Aussie due to a lot of fly in/out work for the mines but no way would I be able to live like that.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

well, you need to do stuff to get over it. Hit the gym and really work out every day he is gone. Do some girlie things with your friends. all things will pass


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I would not be able to live like OhGeesh & wife either... our time together means too much to us.. our lives are pretty simple despite having 6 kids.. I look around me and see families running themselves ragged...no time to breathe....we have a week here or there that can get pretty packed.. this was one of those.....but then it slows down...it never seems too much because we do take so much time together....this is our emotional Fuel many times, our comfort, I'd even say it energizes.... we help each other do things.. so the burden seems cut in half...

Being together over 30 yrs still doesn't stop our missing each other....(doesn't happen often but a few weeks this year -work related he was gone 4 nights in a row)...

We'd both say the bed is cold... if I go out with girlfriends, he can't even sleep till I get home... it's just always been this way...it never died down.... it's not a feeling of "God I miss him, how will I get through the day" type thing... we don't even talk much when he's away (maybe 5 minutes in the am, the I love you's/ I miss you ) and a few Facebook back & forths...to catch up on our day....

But we count the days and just REALLY look forward to the home coming.. it's comforting...the heart is still ever FOND of each other in our absences.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, my wife and I miss each other when apart. However... I am very careful to not let myself get to where I would miss a spouse "desperately". I believe in being emotionally invested, but also emotionally independent. 

The reason why I have adopted this stance is because I would miss my ex wife "desperately" and was too emotionally dependent upon her and our relationship. 

When the time came that she betrayed me it crushed me so severely that I was not even capable of dating for at least several years. I remember missing her intensely for years. 

I will never allow anyone or anything to hold my heart hostage like that again. I guess this just illustrates how the scars of infidelity can last for decades. 

Maybe my attitude and feelings will evolve in the future, but as far as I'm concerned I've learned my lesson. Never again. Never.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks  I could do it for the rest of my life, but it's the kids that kills me.

We are a very techy family though. Constantly facetiming, skypying, txting, being silling on each others social media live's.

While we aren't body to body..........nothing is really missed except the warm body piece!

I totally get that many wouldn't like it though!! It does get hard at times!


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes I still miss Hubby when he's not around or I'm out of town for a few days and we've been married for 19 years now. I can certainly function and so can he but we definitely miss each other.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes I miss him if he's out of town for a week or more, and always call him and text him sending him love. But it's not that I can't function if he's not here. I use the time alone wisely, such as having girls time, watching movies or reading, beautify myself for his return, and often even plan him a surprise. I don't sit in a corner sobbing


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, we miss each other if one of us is away, which is - fortunately - seldom. We both have hobbies and interests that keep us occupied if it's for a short period of time. Often we can Skype if it's more than a few days.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I miss him when he is away, but when it's me travelling, not as much.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

im military, im gone all the time. 

yes, i miss my wife when im gone. and my daughter. if i didnt, something would be wrong.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel you. We used to travel together when I was working full time in the same field. Now we travel together about 50% of the time and I miss him so much. He is also much busier now so when he is home he has to fit in work. 

I try to support him and not make him feel bad. He is doing it for us and for himself. It was his dream position and the success makes him happy and more loving than ever. The time we have together is more precious because it is so hard won.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I do miss him. He left this morning to work three 24 hour shifts in a row. I won't see him until I get home from work on Wednesday.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Holland said:


> Mr H has gone camping for the weekend and I am like a big sook, I miss him desperately. After 3 years together I would have thought I would have been over this part.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Or am I much softer than I knew?



My wife goes to her home country alone for a month every couple years. 

BEST TIME EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> I miss him when he is away, but when it's me travelling, not as much.


I am like this, I guess it has something to do with being the one that is having an adventure.

Anyway Mr H is home tonight yay  I got a lot done the last few days including cleaning my disgustingly messy car, taking kids out, cycling and all the boring house stuff.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Holland said:


> Mr H has gone camping for the weekend and I am like a big sook, I miss him desperately. After 3 years together I would have thought I would have been over this part.
> 
> Is this normal? Or am I much softer than I knew?


Yes. I do. My husband has been away for job-related reasons and will be away for a couple of days a month now every month. 

I am proud of him because he has been offered that opportunity but also noticed how much I missed him.

Makes me feel for people who have a real "long distance" relationship.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I think we all know how I feel when Mr F is away after my last thread, lol. I HATE it! I miss him dreadfully.

I find the days ok, because I'm used to him being at work anyway, but the nights suck, lol.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My H and I are 4.5 years married. I miss him terribly when he travels for work, which luckily is not too often. I have a special DVD that I watch (a comedy that I love) when he leaves to take my mind off it. We stay in touch as much as possible, he travels internationally so sometimes it's not as easy as it should be. I hate it... I wish I could go with him every time. Yes I cry about it. I don't know if it's normal or not but after a few years of marriage it's gotten no better, that's for sure!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

if she is gone more than 3 days, i miss the wife. Not so sure if she misses me though! its not like she busts thru the door and demands hot sex or anything! lol


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

While I'm away, I like to think about ways I will enjoy my time with my wife when I get back. When I am home, I like to make good memories to think back on while I'm away. It helps me to deal with my time away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I can keep busy until the cows come home. But at night when i pull those covers back and climb in bed alone it SUCKS. Majorly.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Of course it's normal. It's a confirmation of your love. Personally, I don't like being away from my loved one for any extended period of time. I miss her even during 8 hours of work.

Why aren't you with him camping though? Wife and I love going camping (sure it took her little breaking into it but now she loves it).Some of the best memories.....


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

This might sound bad but it really depends on how long he's gone. I often send him and our oldest up to the cottage without me for some father-son bonding time. Now don't take this to mean I don't love them because I do but when they're both gone for one or two days, I don't miss either of them that much lol. Three days or a week and I do start to miss them/him.

I do like some alone time though - not that I get true alone time with our toddler at home 24/7 but he does nap and go to bed early.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Holland said:


> Mr H has gone camping for the weekend and I am like a big sook, I miss him desperately. After 3 years together I would have thought I would have been over this part.
> 
> Is this normal? Or am I much softer than I knew?


Very normal. I have been married 20 years. I miss the missus even if I go on a day trip to a car show or something.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

We don't technically live together, so the answer is generally "not any more than usual." It's different when I travel for work - I miss him a lot then. But if he's away, I enjoy my alone time.


----------



## Peaches and cream (Sep 30, 2014)

The question is do I miss my significant other when he is away... no.. I do not.. I love it when he is gone... it is not that I want other men over.. it is just I do not have to look at him glued to the internet 24/7. From the moment he comes home he plasters himself down in the chair and logs on and stays online until 9:00 or later. it is so old. he runs around the house nude and he is going to be 65 years old before long. it is disgusting. He is sure I get turned on by it... no way. He is always judging other women's weight and looks. I am so relieved when he goes out the door. He is either on the phone constantly or plastered on the internet. I find no interest in him anymore. I just go along with it until I save enough money to make my move away from him. I:sleeping:t is hard on my nerves to put up with his recent underwear purchases. They are brightly colored see through mesh undies and look absolutely stupid on his at 65 years old. Make me want to retch. I smile and stay polite.. but inside.. they are disgusting to me. That is my real feeling on it all.


----------

